# hello I'm new -please be nice to me!! ;0)



## Islander78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all, What a fabulous site - havent seen much of it yet but what I've seen so far looks exactly what we need!!

I'm lynsey, my Hubby and i are desperate to move over to Spain in the next few years, but hopefully as soon as poss! we currently own and run a hotel on the isle of wight and as soon as we've spruced it up a bit, we plan to sell and get the hell out of here!! basically, we have no idea as yet where we plan to go - we are open to suggestions?? We have a little girl of two and are planning to expand our family soon, so we would be looking for somewhere child friendly with good (english speaking?) schools?? My husband martin is a chef and i am a project worker for social/community services, so i guess we would need somewhere fairly metropolitan to try to find work.


We plan to visit various places over the coming months to get a feel for where we might like to settle, 

any ideas folks?? ta very much, lynsey


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Islander78 said:


> Hi all, What a fabulous site - havent seen much of it yet but what I've seen so far looks exactly what we need!!
> 
> I'm lynsey, my Hubby and i are desperate to move over to Spain in the next few years, but hopefully as soon as poss! we currently own and run a hotel on the isle of wight and as soon as we've spruced it up a bit, we plan to sell and get the hell out of here!! basically, we have no idea as yet where we plan to go - we are open to suggestions?? We have a little girl of two and are planning to expand our family soon, so we would be looking for somewhere child friendly with good (english speaking?) schools?? My husband martin is a chef and i am a project worker for social/community services, so i guess we would need somewhere fairly metropolitan to try to find work.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome lynsey

I would go to Mallorca and buy a small hotel there as you know the industry 
look towards the big towns near the sea and schooling and stuff should be around .


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Unless YOU WANT SEA/SAND - Personally I'd take a look at regional capitals too (incl Inland). imo - you'd be as well off given the age of your girl to find SPANISH schools - she'll speak English at home so will grow up bilingual. My mate did this with his kids in Germany. They were immediately at the top of interview lists JUST because of language.

Yes, it'll be less "easy" than plonking down in EX-PAT country. But my experience of it is that it's well worth the effort. I've never regretted having been here near Madrid instead of near a beach.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Unless YOU WANT SEA/SAND - Personally I'd take a look at regional capitals too (incl Inland). imo - you'd be as well off given the age of your girl to find SPANISH schools - she'll speak English at home so will grow up bilingual. My mate did this with his kids in Germany. They were immediately at the top of interview lists JUST because of language.
> 
> Yes, it'll be less "easy" than plonking down in EX-PAT country. But my experience of it is that it's well worth the effort. I've never regretted having been here near Madrid *instead of near a beach*.


 You got to have a beach Chris , how can you not have a beach 

Be like having only a salt pot 

Where do you ride the waves on your lilo then ?
And where you gonna drive your boat ?
Not to mention all them scantily clad women running around playing volleyball and stuff in them skimpy bikinis etc


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I hate the beach. I was born in the Caribbean and raised later on the UK South coast. Never regretted leaving to be A LONG way from the coast. 

I'd rather have a lake and mountains. Roads radiate in 360º not 180º. ime - better if you're considering business.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I like where we live, cos we get the best of both worlds! We're about 20 minutes drive inland from Benalmeda, Torremolinos, Malaga and half way up in the mountains! We can see the distant sea views from one side and we can visit the "wonderful" touristy beaches without any trouble or we can drive up into the mountains where its peaceful and the scenery is breathtaking! 

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

And work Jojo? - my guess is that it's hugely seasonal. 

Its just my opinion - but to start a hotel right now you'd either need to make a HUGE profit in Summer or make money all year- and Spanish hotels on the coast generally don't make money all year. All it takes is grotty weather during a "puente" and many make a loss. 

The rural hotels and "Casas Rurales" do however make money most of the year - not a lot but it is consistent. 

Go inland and there's more chance of the BIG CITY populaces making weekend trips. Cities like Segovia & Avila make a fair bit of business from Madrid weekenders. 

I don't know the exact numbers, but Madrid province holds a HUGE % of Spains population. I was told about 14% - and it's a tiny province.


----------



## covfan71 (Apr 10, 2008)

Lynsey, firstly can i say you have had a far better response than i got. I am in a similar situation to yourselves and posted a thread about where to live etc and no-one bothered to reply. Try other EX-Pat sites as well if i you can to get a bigger variety of repsonses. I did and at least got a reply. We are now thinking of moving to the Murcia region (Mazarron, Cartegena) having been on a few viewing trips. If you are not bothered about sea/sand then it will be worth while living about 10-15 mins inland as you will find you will get more for your money and it will be more "real Spain". You are still in striking distance of a main town then if you eventualy find work. My daughter is currently 2 and therefore will be 4 when we move over. State school is the way ahead imo. You could send her to an English speaking school but you'll find she'll not learn the language as quickly or mix with the locals.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

jojo said:


> I like where we live, cos we get the best of both worlds! We're about 20 minutes drive inland from Benalmeda, Torremolinos, Malaga and half way up in the mountains! We can see the distant sea views from one side and we can visit the "wonderful" touristy beaches without any trouble or we can drive up into the mountains where its peaceful and the scenery is breathtaking!
> 
> Jo


So you still get to the beach  seems a good compromise .

Since i was 13 i have lived only a few miles from the sea , to me its just normal , sun sea and scantily clad women on lilos  Thats why i love Mallorca .


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

covfan71 said:


> Lynsey, firstly can i say you have had a far better response than i got. I am in a similar situation to yourselves and posted a thread about where to live etc and no-one bothered to reply. Try other EX-Pat sites as well if i you can to get a bigger variety of repsonses. I did and at least got a reply. We are now thinking of moving to the Murcia region (Mazarron, Cartegena) having been on a few viewing trips. If you are not bothered about sea/sand then it will be worth while living about 10-15 mins inland as you will find you will get more for your money and it will be more "real Spain". You are still in striking distance of a main town then if you eventualy find work. My daughter is currently 2 and therefore will be 4 when we move over. State school is the way ahead imo. You could send her to an English speaking school but you'll find she'll not learn the language as quickly or mix with the locals.


 Big Pete 
Senior Expat
Join Date: Aug 2007
Location: kent UK and Mallorca Spain
Posts: 463 
Rep Power: 58 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by covfan71 
Hi everyone, my family and i are planning to move to Spain in Summer 2010 and would appreciate any advice you could give please.
1. Do we buy a New build off plan or Re-Sale?
2. Schools - Private or state? Our daughter will have just turned 4 when we move.

We are looking at the Costa Blanca towards Javia area or Murcia at the moment but again would appreciate any advice on good areas to move to.
Thanks
Mark 
*
Hi Covfan

1; Go For Resale everytime 
2; State schools will give your daughter at that age proper mixing in the comunity so go for that .

On the area the best bet is take some time out and see what gives you that homely feel , only you will know when you find it ..

Just shout if you need more advice ..
*


I Gave you good advice


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I lived on the south coast in the UK which I found grim to be honest - brown, rough sea, pebbles, wooden groins all along the front, a rusty old pier and smelly seaweed. i like the sea and beaches here, but they have mostly overkilled em with tourist junk - but I like to be near enough to visit.

As for work, well in the last couple of weeks, without even trying, I have been offered a job in a nursing home (expat english speaking) and a telesales job (commission only). I think because i live fairly near to a predominantly english town (Alhaurin El Grande), work for english speakers isnt quite as hard to find - the pays rubbish though!! I'm not sure hotels in this area would make a killing, but might be able to tick along?????

As for schools, english speaking schools cost money and I think will eventually alienate your children and prevent them from intergrating with the Spanish and could end up always feeling like an outsider/foriegner (the voice of experience!)

Jo


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

jojo said:


> I lived on the south coast in the UK which* I found grim to be honest - brown, rough sea, pebbles, wooden groins all along the front, a rusty old pier and smelly seaweed.* i like the sea and beaches here, but they have mostly overkilled em with tourist junk - but I like to be near enough to visit.
> 
> As for work, well in the last couple of weeks, without even trying, I have been offered a job in a nursing home (expat english speaking) and a telesales job (commission only). I think because i live fairly near to a predominantly english town (Alhaurin El Grande), work for english speakers isnt quite as hard to find - the pays rubbish though!! I'm not sure hotels in this area would make a killing, but might be able to tick along?????
> 
> ...


So you have been to Hastings as well then  i know what you mean not quite the best beaches in the world for sure .


I avoid the large to big beaches , this is 1 of 3 little coves i use in Mallorca , has 1 small snack bar , drink bar and thats it . Its about 5 minute walk from my Villa going down and 15 minutes back as its uphill  and a killer on the legs


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> So you have been to Hastings as well then  i know what you mean not quite the best beaches in the world for sure .




Worthing, west sussex, a bit further up the coast, but they're all the same and all bloody awful, grim, miserable places!! 

Jo x


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Worthing, west sussex, a bit further up the coast, but they're all the same and all bloody awful, grim, miserable places!! Jo x


 I was almost on Shell Bay (Poole) - it's by comparison lovely - and as a nipper had St Lucia Beach pretty much to myself (no hotels then).

Would still rather have mountains/lakes. I nearly settled nr Salzburg once. Was offered FREE land (with hunting rights) and work - and with an amorous start already guaranteed. Was on my hol's back in the mid '80s. No regrets - but it was a superb setting. My wife was recently somewhere (in Spain) with her sister and came back all bubbly as she thought it was a bit like Switzerland - SO I suppose we could end up there when we stop working.


----------



## covfan71 (Apr 10, 2008)

BIG Pete, i know you gave me good advice on THAT thread. Thanks. I was actually talking about the 2 other threads i have posted since then asking for help. By the way we have now opted for State school but still undecided about house


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

We've got a place just outside Denia in Pedreguer, Javea I think is beautiful. We had a friend who bought a place in Murcia some years ago where every villa looked the same, he said he felt like he was on a Essex council estate with sunshine (no offence to Essex or Council estates, I used to live on one) he also said that they suffered with water problems. Further up the CB coast it seems to be free of these problems.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

covfan71 said:


> BIG Pete, i know you gave me good advice on THAT thread. Thanks. I was actually talking about the 2 other threads i have posted since then asking for help. By the way we have now opted for State school but still undecided about house


 ok i shall skim through and if i can help your other others i will , as i am that sort of guy 

VHP they call me  VERY HELPFUL PETE


----------

